# Just Bought A 250Rs; Middle Tennessee



## Jacks Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Started watching/longing for an Outback in 2002 when we started camping with my in-laws. Just bought a 2010 250rs and can't wait to camp. Looked hard at KZ Spree 245ks and Jayco 26p.

Mark and Laurie
Middle Tennessee


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

You picked a great trailer, Mark and Laurie.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Enumclawbackers said:


> You picked a great trailer, Mark and Laurie.


Welcome to the site. I hope you enjoy many good years of camping with the new OB.
Congrats,
crunchman


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Mark and Laurie!!! I'm in Old Hickory; where are you guys? Love my Outback I got in March of this year. Lot's of great camping here in Middle TN. Defeated Creek is my fav. followed closely by Bailey's Point in KY.I know you will love your Outback, too.!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have y'all with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome, welcome, welcome...A great site for campground reviews is here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Howdy! Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## RGLang (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy your new OB


----------



## Jacks Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

titanizer said:


> Welcome Mark and Laurie!!! I'm in Old Hickory; where are you guys? Love my Outback I got in March of this year. Lot's of great camping here in Middle TN. Defeated Creek is my fav. followed closely by Bailey's Point in KY.I know you will love your Outback, too.!


We are in Spring Hill; We too love Defeated Creek, have camped there with my in-laws. Are there any rallys planned for our area?


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't know of any at this time, but would love to participate in the Spring.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Mark and Laurie!


----------

